# 25 years of quattro: Stig Blomqvist drives the S1 again



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

This video was shot in Col de Turini this winter, it's part of the celebration of 25 years of quattro. You can read the story of a journalist who got to ride with Stig in this thread. Now, on to the video!
http://www.mtm-france.com/vide...i.mpg


----------

